# Things to do in Birmingham



## toggle (Jun 27, 2014)

I shall be in Birmingham most of next week, and I'm looking for stuff to do in the time I'm not in the uni library. I'm a history geek, particularly the Chamberlain era stuff, so it looks like Chamberlain square with the library and museum is a good place to start. 

any other recomendations?

and anyone fancy a pint at some point?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd be up for a pint after work one night. Not on Tuesday though as I'm not in Brum that day.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 27, 2014)

There's nothing to do in Birmingham you fool


----------



## toggle (Jun 27, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'd be up for a pint after work one night. Not on Tuesday though as I'm not in Brum that day.



wednesday or thursday?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 27, 2014)

If you fancy treating yourself I can't recommend Lassan highly enough. It's pricey, and wanker Ramsay owns it, but they do quite possibly the best curries I've ever had. I recommend the Seyal gosht and the goat biriani.


----------



## toggle (Jun 27, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> If you fancy treating yourself I can't recommend Lassan highly enough. It's pricey, and wanker Ramsay owns it, but they do quite possibly the best curries I've ever had. I recommend the Seyal gosht and the goat biriani.



 it looks lovely, but I don't think I can afford to after paying for my travel and accomodation and conference fees.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2014)

I quite liked wandering around the jewelry quarter, the council museum/gallery was alright and the Ikon? Gallery was excellent


----------



## toggle (Jun 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I quite liked wandering around the jewelry quarter, the council museum/gallery was alright and the Ikon? Gallery was excellent



do you think it would be worth wandering the jewelry quarter about in the evening, or just during the day?


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I quite liked wandering around the jewelry quarter, the council museum/gallery was alright and the Ikon? Gallery was excellent



Yes, it's Ikon.
I worked part time in their previous gallery space back in the 90's.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2014)

toggle said:


> do you think it would be worth wandering the jewelry quarter about in the evening, or just during the day?


 looks better in daylight but yep, there are some bars there (I went to a restuarant in the square which was fairly good but can't remember the name now)


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2014)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, it's Ikon.
> I worked part time in their previous gallery space back in the 90's.


 It is a nice place - I seem to remember the lift being cool but can't remember why now - I think the music being played in it


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> It is a nice place - I seem to remember the lift being cool but can't remember why now - I think the music being played in it



The previous gallery was in John Bright Street on the ground and basement levels (I think it was an old car showroom) there wasn't a lift as far as I can remember, just steps to the basement gallery.
Maybe you're thinking of another gallery?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2014)

blossie33 said:


> The previous gallery was in John Bright Street on the ground and basement levels (I think it was an old car showroom) there wasn't a lift as far as I can remember, just steps to the basement gallery.
> Maybe you're thinking of another gallery?


 It was definitely Ikon - I think they may have built an extension or newer gallery - there was definitely a lift


----------



## aqua (Jun 27, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> If you fancy treating yourself I can't recommend Lassan highly enough. It's pricey, and wanker Ramsay owns it, but they do quite possibly the best curries I've ever had. I recommend the Seyal gosht and the goat biriani.


Does he? Since when?

Some searching says they won the F Word programme but I am not aware they've sold it on to him?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 27, 2014)

aqua said:


> Does he? Since when?
> 
> Some searching says they won the F Word programme but I am not aware they've sold it on to him?



You're absolutely right. I was mistaken. Apparently he's just endorsed it. All the more reason to go there!


----------



## aqua (Jun 27, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> You're absolutely right. I was mistaken. All the more reason to go there!


It is bloody gorgeous but by all accounts became a bit shit in attitude after winning that and started to ignore long standing customers. I wonder if the fame has passed and they've gone back to normal!


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 27, 2014)

aqua said:


> It is bloody gorgeous but by all accounts became a bit shit in attitude after winning that and started to ignore long standing customers. I wonder if the fame has passed and they've gone back to normal!



I haven't been to the restaurant for over a year but Mrs Spy was there last weekend and bought me home a Seyal Gosht. I ate it bit by bit to make it last as long as possible. It's probably a good thing that it's 100 miles away otherwise it would account for a fair bit of my disposable income.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2014)

toggle said:


> wednesday or thursday?


Either would be fine with me - it's Tuesday I'm in London.


----------



## aqua (Jun 27, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> I haven't been to the restaurant for over a year but Mrs Spy was there last weekend and bought me home a Seyal Gosht. I ate it bit by bit to make it last as long as possible. It's probably a good thing that it's 100 miles away otherwise it would account for a fair bit of my disposable income.


I've only been once and it was bloody gorgeous  an old work friend used to know the owners


----------



## toggle (Jun 28, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Either would be fine with me - it's Tuesday I'm in London.



Say wednesday then. I shall leave where and when up to you. I will be chucked out of the birmingham uni archive at about 5, which is a ten minute train ride out of the city center. I think.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2014)

toggle said:


> Say wednesday then. I shall leave where and when up to you. I will be chucked out of the birmingham uni archive at about 5, which is a ten minute train ride out of the city center. I think.



I don't know Birmingham very well at all, as I only work there, but there is a pub near New Street station which is OK.  Called the Station I think (it is on Hill Street).  I'm guessing you're getting a train back to NS.  Unless a resident of Birmingham can suggest somewhere else - I don't mind, as long as it isn't too far away from the station.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 28, 2014)

The bus from uni into town is cheaper than the train (unless your tickets are prebooked of course).  The Victoria on John Bright Street is a nice pub.  The Wellington does an excellent array of ales but it is a bit of an old man's pub.  The Trocadero has an awesome looking front to it.

I also like the Jekyll and Hyde near the children's hospital as it does amazing cocktails but it isn't very cheap and it is a bit hipstery I guess. Who cares though when there's cocktails.


----------



## toggle (Jun 28, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> The bus from uni into town is cheaper than the train (unless your tickets are prebooked of course).  The Victoria on John Bright Street is a nice pub.  The Wellington does an excellent array of ales but it is a bit of an old man's pub.  The Trocadero has an awesome looking front to it.
> 
> I also like the Jekyll and Hyde near the children's hospital as it does amazing cocktails but it isn't very cheap and it is a bit hipstery I guess. Who cares though when there's cocktails.



thankyou. No, I haven't booked anyhting other than flights up there and a place to stay, that looks like it's a mile and a half or so out of town. 

I also need to work out how to get to the newman uni site and from there, hopefully I'll be able to sort a taxi share or a lift to highbury. 

i have a distincy feeling i shall be spending a lot of time feeling completely lost.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 28, 2014)

toggle said:


> thankyou. No, I haven't booked anyhting other than flights up there and a place to stay, that looks like it's a mile and a half or so out of town.
> 
> I also need to work out how to get to the newman uni site and from there, hopefully I'll be able to sort a taxi share or a lift to highbury.
> 
> i have a distincy feeling i shall be spending a lot of time feeling completely lost.



PM me where exactly you're staying and where you want to get to and I'll tell you.


----------



## toggle (Jun 28, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> PM me where exactly you're staying and where you want to get to and I'll tell you.



thankyou


----------



## BigTom (Jun 28, 2014)

Birmingham Back to Backs are in the city centre, and the Pen Museum is in the Jewellery Quarter.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> The bus from uni into town is cheaper than the train (unless your tickets are prebooked of course).  The Victoria on John Bright Street is a nice pub.  The Wellington does an excellent array of ales but it is a bit of an old man's pub.  The Trocadero has an awesome looking front to it.
> 
> I also like the Jekyll and Hyde near the children's hospital as it does amazing cocktails but it isn't very cheap and it is a bit hipstery I guess. Who cares though when there's cocktails.



I know where the Victoria is, so that would be easy for me to get to (and round the corner from the station so I can get my train home.  If that works for you toggle, I could be there about five, although I'd need to leave about ten to seven to get the train.


----------



## toggle (Jun 28, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I know where the Victoria is, so that would be easy for me to get to (and round the corner from the station so I can get my train home.  If that works for you toggle, I could be there about five, although I'd need to leave about ten to seven to get the train.



map says that is about 100 yards south of the station? I can leave the archive a little early, I've usually lost the will to live from the handwriting by about 4 anyway. 

see you there.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2014)

toggle said:


> map says that is about 100 yards south of the station? I can leave the archive a little early, I've usually lost the will to live from the handwriting by about 4 anyway.
> 
> see you there.



It is very close to BNS - no more than a couple of minutes walk from the Hill Street entrance.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 28, 2014)

Any other of Birmingham lot in the city centre on Wednesday tea time?


----------

